# Hourglass Swatches



## Vixxan (Sep 1, 2010)

*Hourglass Extreme Sheen Lip gloss Siren*

Studio Fix Fluid NC50


----------



## Fianna (Apr 11, 2011)

Hourglass Aura Cheek & Lip Stains
  	left to right: Flush, Scarlet, Petal




  	Top: Exhibition, Bottom: Suede




  	left to right: Exhibition dark side, Exhibition light side, Suede light side, Suede dark side


----------



## soco210 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hourglass Visionaire Eye Shadow Duo - PRISM


----------



## soco210 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hourglass Visionaire Eye Shadow Duo in SUEDE


----------



## soco210 (Aug 19, 2012)

Gypsy Eye Shadow


----------



## Bach (Feb 9, 2013)

Any swatches of the ambient powders?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 9, 2013)

there is a hourglass thread with a lot of links posted that have swatches


Bach said:


> Any swatches of the ambient powders?


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 11, 2014)

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blushes: Ethereal Glow, Luminous Flush, Mood Exposure


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 22, 2015)

Atmosphere Modernist Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 22, 2015)

Infinity Modernist Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## glambunctious (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!  This one seems like a no-brainer for anyone!  Gorgeous.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hourglass Femme Rouge lipstick in Raven, Embrace


----------

